# دعوة لتقديم اوراق للمؤتمر الاول لإدارة المشاريع بهئية المهندسين



## حمد اللحيدان (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وربركاته وبعد

يسرني دعوتكم لتقديم اوراق عمل في المؤتمر الاول لادارة المشاريع الذي تنظمة شعبة ادارة المشاريع بالهئية السعودية للمهندسين .
والذي سوف يكون موضوعة الاتجاهات المستقبلية في ادارة المشاريع .

متمنيا للجميع دوام التوفيق

لمعرفة محاور المؤتمر وبقية التفاصل امل الذهاب الى الموقع 

http://www.saudieng.org/pm/index.htm

اخوكم حمد اللحيدان
نائب رئيس شعبة ادارة المشاريع


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (16 سبتمبر 2006)

أهلاً وسهلاً ومرحبا بالمهندس حمد اللحيدان ،، 

الحقيقة أنني سعدت كثيرا عندما رايت الاعلان عن المؤتمر ،، وقد كتبت عنه موضوعا (على هذا الرابط) عندما رأيت الاعلان مباشرة ،، وأعرف حتى الآن أربعة باحثين قرأوا الموضوع هنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب و ذكروا لي انهم سيبعثون بملخصات ابحاثهم للمؤتمر الذي اتمنى له النجاح والاستمرار. خصوصا وهو المؤتمر الاول (المتخصص) الذي تعقده الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين لهذا الغرض ،،

إدارة المشاريع والاتجاهات المستقبلية فيها وخصوصا ما يتعلق بالجوانب الانشائية، موضوع هام سواء فيما يتعلق بمساهمة هذا القطاع في الاقتصاديات المحلية للدول ،، او فيما يتعلق بجودة البيئة المبنية في اوقات احتياجها ،، والحقيقة ان ادارة المشاريع الانشائية بالذات اصبح علما شاملا لمعارف كثيرة ، فلم يعد الامر يقتصر على تنفيذ المشروع بالجودة المطلوبة وفي الوقت المحدد وفي حدود التكلفة المخطط لها كما نردد دائما ،، ولكن الامر تعدى ذلك الى ان اصبح هذا العلم معنيا بمناقشة امور كثيرة تتعلق بالمشاريع من جوانب عده ،، منها مثلا كيفية المساهمة في الاسراع بتنفيذ المشاريع وذلك بتوفير البيئة الاقتصادية الملائمة لجميع الاطراف. هذه البيئة تساعد في اتخاذ القرار المناسب الذي لا تستطيع البئية التقليدية لإتخاذ القرار توفيره. من هنا يمكن معرفة أحد الاسباب الهامة في اعتبار ادارة المشاريع علما مفيدا لنا ولاوطاننا. ومن هنا ايضا انادي باستمرارية لهذا المؤتمر بشكل سنوي ،، يلتقي فيه الخبراء في هذا المجال ويتبادلون المعارف والخبرات ويساهمون بشكل جماعي في تفعيل الجوانب المهنية التي تساهم على الارتقاء بإدارة المشاريع كعلم وكممارسة.

كان هناك بعض الملاحظات على المعلومات المتوفرة عن المؤتمر ،، منها مثلا ما يتعلق بلغة المؤتمر ،، فمع ان المنشور كان باللغة الانجليزية والعربية فإن هذا يفترض ان لغة المؤتمر هي العربية مع قبول الابحاث المؤلفة باللغة الانجليزية ،، وإن كان ترجمة الملخصات من كل لغة الى الاخرى مطلب مهم ، وهو أمر يمكن ان تقوم به ادارة المؤتمر. بالاضافة الى ذلك ، فإن حجم البحث لم يكن واضحا أيضا لا من حيث عدد الصفحات ولا من حيث عدد كلمات الملخص ،، كما أنه لم يكن هناك نموذج لتقديم البحث ، ومثل هذه التماذج تريح ادارة المؤتمر من اعادة تنسيق جميع الاوراق المقدمة لتظهر بشكل واحد ،، ولقد شاركت قبل أيام في مؤتمر علمي عن ادارة المشاريع الانشائية وهو مؤتمر سنوي تنظمة جميعة باحثي ادارة المشاريع الانشائية البريطانية ،، ولهم نموذج لتقديم الاوراق موجود على هذا الرابط. والحقيقة ان هذه الجميعة على ضعف امكانياتها (ليس لها مقر ، وتعتمد على جهود باحثين متفرقين في اماكن مختلفة ، وميزانياتها مبنية على رسوم المؤتمرات والتبرعات) التي لا تقارن ابدا بالهيئة السعودية للمهندسين تنجح بشكل سنوي من تنظيم هذا المؤتمر وبشكل مستمر للإثنين والعشرين سنة الماضية ، وهناك ابحاث كثيرة تطرقت الى مساهمة هذه المنظمة في رفع مستوى البحث العلمي والممارسة المهنية لإدارة المشاريع في بريطانيا.

أشجع زملائي هنا في هذا الملتقى وفي اي مكان للمساهمة في تقديم ملخصات ابحاثهم في هذا المؤتمر الاول والمستمر ان شاء الله ،، وأتمنى للمؤتمر وللقائمين عليه كل النجاح والتوفيق.


----------



## fanar (16 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخ حمد على ابلاغنا بعد فوات الاوان.... اخر موعد لتقديم اوراق العمل هو 20-9 يعني بعد اربعة ايام!!!!


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (16 سبتمبر 2006)

أود التعليق على ما ذكره الزميل العزيز فنار ،، الموضوع مازال في المستطاع ،، اربعة ايام أكثر من كافية لكتابة ملخص بحث ،، المطلوب الآن ملخصات الابحاث وليست الابحاث كاملة والتي يتطلب تسليمها في العاشر من شهر ديسمبر. لكن اذا كنت تعتقد ان الوقت المتبقي لارسال ملخصات الابحاث قصير وليس كافي ، فإنني ارفع صوتي معك بالامل من إدارة المؤتمر في تمديد هذه الفترة عشرة أيام اخرى ليكون التاريخ نهاية شهر سبتمبر بدلا من العشرين منه ،، وآمل ان يجد هذا الامل القبول من ادارة المؤتمر.

آمل ايضا ان نراك هناك اخي العزيز فنار.


----------



## نهاد البغدادي (16 سبتمبر 2006)

نتمنى أن نتمكن من التجهيز السريع للوصول للمستوى المطلوب وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير لامتنا .


----------



## eng_ibrahim (16 سبتمبر 2006)

عايز اعرف ايه المطلوب بالتفصيل و اشكركم على المساعده و الاهتمام و نتمنى للمشروع الازدهار و النجاح


----------



## يحيـى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي علي ابلاغنا ولكن فات الأوان


----------



## eltota (16 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكر لكم اهتمامكم بمراسلتنا


----------



## miam1983 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
طلب أخوي يا باشمهندسين
هل لا يحق دخول نقابة المهندسين الا لحاصلي بكالريوس الهندسه فقط؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## haider hady k (17 سبتمبر 2006)

thank to you


----------



## ريبر شكري محمد علي (17 سبتمبر 2006)

thank for ur invitation


----------



## ممدوح فاروق (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يااخى على هذه الدعوه الكريمه ولكن هذة الدعوه جائت بعد فوات الاوان كما قال اكثر 
الاخوة المشاركين ولكنى اشكرك على مراسلتى


----------



## ندى مشرف (17 سبتمبر 2006)

THANK YOU FOR INTERESTING ABOUT US


----------



## sail (17 سبتمبر 2006)

فى الزمن الضائع يمكن حسم المباراة كما يقول مدربى كرة القدم
و بما ان الزمن قليل و لكن يمكن اللحاق و تقديم المفيد
و الله فى العون


----------



## دريمز (17 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مهندسة من ليبيا يا ريت اقدر اشارك في البحث لكن السعودية ايش يبي يوديني لها , اتمنى ان يكون البحث في دولة قريبة مني , ولكن سأحاول ان اشارك عن طريق الموقع ولكن اعلم ان ذهابي الى السعودية صعب الا في حالة ذهابي عمرة او حج ,,, شكرا واود ان اقدم شكر خاااااااااااااااااااااص جددددداااا للمهندس فيصل ,,,,,,,, واقولك اني احب المواضيع اللي تبعتها لي.


----------



## awsaws (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*thanks*

<P>Thank you very much for you invitation</P>


----------



## دريمز (17 سبتمبر 2006)

على فكرة تانية انا حملت البروشور وشفت المحاور التي يدور حولها المشروع ولكني لا اعلم شيئا عن اول محور وهو ادارة المشاريع في منطقة الخليج كوني من ليبيا ولو استعنت بكتب ومواقع خاصة بذلك فهذا يحتاج الكثيرمن الجهد والوقت لأعداد البحث ولكن كما قلت لكم كنت اتمني ان يكون موقع مهندسين الخليج بدلا من موقع مهندسين العرب ,, اخ فيصل ممكن ترد على كلامي ,,,


----------



## omar.eng (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

<p>شكرا على الدعوة</p>


----------



## DiARchitect (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه الدعوة


----------



## جول جمال (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يااخى على هذه الدعوه الكريمه وان شاء الله يمكن المشاركة فى المرات القادمة وتكون الدعوة مبكرة بعض الوقت


----------



## WMohamed (17 سبتمبر 2006)

نشكر لكم جهدكم وموضوع إدارة المشاريع هذا موضوع ضخم للغاية ويحتاج لاهتمام خاص من المسئولين عن البناء في جميع الدول العربية
مشكور اعلامنا بهذا المؤتمر
املين مستقبليا ان نشارك ان شاء الله


----------



## م البسيسي (17 سبتمبر 2006)

Thanks alot to you, but would like to ask about new graduater. Can he share in this sharing about project management. 

Eng. Mohammed Albasesi


----------



## عزمي فوزي ابراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2006)

حياكم الله على الدعوة بس السأل هل المشاركة لناس المهندسين فقط والمواضي عالتي يمكن كتابة تقرير عنها ما هي وعن اي شي تركز حتى يكون بستطاعتنا المشاركة لو كان فية مجال الاعلان غير واضح الطلب مثل انا جغرافي واكتب في موضوع عن الطاقة الكهربائية الان رسالة ماجستير عن فلسطين تخصص جغرافية طاقة ؟؟ ماهي المواضيع التي تخصن المؤتمر هل فقط عن المملكة العربية السعودية ام عن اي دولة سواء عالمية او في الوطن العربي ؟؟؟؟ ارجو التوضيح في اقرب وقت لكي يتسنا لنا المشاركة لو امكن والله ولي التوفيق والنجاح جزاكم الله خير


----------



## sally_halim (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لدعوتنا لكن بالنسبه لي الدخول الي السعودية صعب الا للحج او العمره


----------



## mena01234 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مع خالص الشكر للأخ حمد

و اخص بالذكر الاخ فيصل على التنويه بالبريد


----------



## salzaier (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً على الأهتمام. ونتمنى المشاركة في مؤتمرات لاحقة انشاء الله


----------



## سودانى2006 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

thanks alot

نرجو تفاصيل اكثر ، مثلا إعطائنا معلومات عن المكان والزمان وبارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## اسامة خولاني (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم


----------



## laleb (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخى حمد اللحيدان . ولاكن انا اسف لعدم الاشترك معكم . لأنى قمت بتحضير دبلومه فى برمجة الحاسب . واتمنى لكم التوفيق واكون باذن الله معكم فى المؤتمر القادم .


----------



## sulabdrad (17 سبتمبر 2006)

[blink]قلوبنا معكم[/blink] لن نتمكن من تقديم اي اوراق عمل ولكن انشاء الله في المستقبل نتمكن نرجوا ان تطليعونا على كل ما هو جديد و[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]بارك الله خطاركم وزادكم بسطة[/grade] [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]في العلم [/grade]


----------



## suzankhader (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على الدعوة


----------



## hamasa (17 سبتمبر 2006)

أود أن أعرف كيفية إرسال الورق


----------



## الطيب نصرالدين (17 سبتمبر 2006)

:67: :67: :67:


----------



## zaidsarsam (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم على اهتمامكم بمراسلتنا


----------



## باسم مجدى موسى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شيئ جديد فى الفكر والأسلوب تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## malk60 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكررررررررررررررر لللمهندس حمد اللحيدان


----------



## باسم مجدى موسى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*باسم مجدى موسى كساب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أتمنى لكم أخوانى بالتوفيق فى مؤتمركم الأول ..


----------



## BLOODSTAR (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله......في البداية بالتأكيد يجب ان اشكر جميع الاخوة المهندسين القائمين على هذا المنتدى الشيق والذي ينضح بالخير لجميع المشاركين فيه وكنت اسأل عن كتاب معدلات البناء وارجو افادتي عن موقع لتحميله Pdf وشكرا لكل الاخوان


----------



## semsem-Rash (17 سبتمبر 2006)

thank you for your topic


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعتز بثقتكم في وضع الدعوة في ملتقاكم .. نسأل الله لكم التوفيق والنجاح

وسف نقوم بالمشاركة بمشيئة الله تعالى


----------



## ADEL FADEL (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم على هذة الدعوة الكريمة الغالية
التى لا استحقها لانها للمهندسين
وانا لست مهندس ولكن (محاسب)
واهوى المواضيع الهندسية واتابعها
مرة اخرى اشكركم علي هذة الدعوة وليتنى اهل لها

ADEL FADEL


----------



## احمد سامي عشوش (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*متشكر جدا ع الدعوه*

متشكر جدا ع الدعوه
واسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## الكهربى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

<p>اشكرك على دعوتك لهذا المؤتمر</p>


----------



## Naruto (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على التنبية


----------



## المهندس الخارق (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على دعوتكم الكريمة ولن اقول كما قال زملائى ان الوقت قد فات ولكنى سأقول لى ولهم فليقدرنا الله على انجاز ما نستطيع لتعم الفائدة الجميع ان شاء الله.
والله ولى التوفيق.


----------



## mulla-zada (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يااخ حمد على الدعوة ولكن جاءت متاخرة بالنسبة لي ارجو دعوتي لامرة القادمة بس من وكت والله الموفق


----------



## raad (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكر لكم على الدعوة لكن كانت متاخرة واتمنى لكم الموفقية واود ان احضر بصفة مراقب هل يمكن ذلك مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## mdsaci (17 سبتمبر 2006)

merci de votre invitation


----------



## حيدر123 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي الكريم على الدعوة ويارب نستطيع تقديم الملخص في الموعد المحدد


----------



## rimanbil (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك ولكن في الوقت الحالي مش ممكن.....
مشكور على اية حال


----------



## حاتم الفرجاني (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا علي الدعوه ولكن للأسف وصلت متأخره


----------



## العروبة (17 سبتمبر 2006)

أخ حمد.. شكرآ لك على الدعوة وآتمنى ان يسعفني الوقت للمشاركة... لان الموضوع ضمن تخصصي...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

أرجو التوفيق وسارى ما يمكننى عمله بإذن الله


----------



## الحسين عبدالعظيم (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور جداً يأخ حمد ، ولكن خيرها في غيرها .


----------



## احمد احمد_سات (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورييييييييييييييين


----------



## مهند شريف (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على الدعوة يا اخي انا مهندس من العراق كان من املي الذهاب الى السعودية ولكن لا قدر سوف انشاء الله اشارك عن طريق الاميل فقط وش


----------



## مهند شريف (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على الدعوة يا اخي انا مهندس من العراق كان من املي الذهاب الى السعودية ولكن لا قدر سوف انشاء الله اشارك عن طريق الاميل فقط


----------



## عصام علي (17 سبتمبر 2006)

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]شكرا" على الدعوة ونتمنى أن نكون عند حسن الظن بأغناء الملتقى بكل ماهو مفيد ونافع مع الشكر [/grade]


----------



## على عبدالفتاح (17 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مهندس من ليبيا ارغب في حضور المؤتمر فكيف الخطوات المطلوبة لحضور المؤتمر وماهي الشروط لذلك


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 سبتمبر 2006)

رد على Adel Fadel

يذكر الاخ عادل في مداخلته رقم 41 ما يلي:

اشكركم على هذة الدعوة الكريمة الغالية
التى لا استحقها لانها للمهندسين
وانا لست مهندس ولكن (محاسب)
واهوى المواضيع الهندسية واتابعها
مرة اخرى اشكركم علي هذة الدعوة وليتنى اهل لها

ونحن نقول:

حياك الله أخي الكريم مهندساً كنت ام محاسبا. مثل هذه المؤتمرات لا يهم فيها تخصص الباحث بقدر ما تهم المواضيع التي تناقشها الابحاث وتوافقها مع المحاور المطروحة للنقاش. والادارة المالية عنصر مكمل للعمل الهندسي، خصوصا مع تنامي الاهمية الاقتصادية للأعمال الهندسية. لذلك يمكن تقديم ورقة علمية مثلا حول (وعي المهندسين المحاسبي ودروه في إخفاق او نجاح المشاريع) أو (إفلاس شركات المقاولات : الاسباب والعلاج) وماشابه ذلك ،، فكما ترى فإن المحور الرئيسي محاسبي ولكنه مرتبط بإدارة المشاريع بشكل او بآخر. وبالطبع فإن مثل هذه المقترحات وغيرها تحتاج الى بحث علمي دقيق حسب اصول البحث العلمي المعروفة.

حياك الله بيننا أخاً عزيزا.


----------



## ابو عجيلة (17 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكركم على هدا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## حمص22 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

:59: 
[grade="FF7F50 FF4500 008000 00BFFF 000000"]يا مرحبا .. نورت المنتدى بوجودك .. حياك الله [/grade]


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 سبتمبر 2006)

رد على دريمز

تقول الاخت دريمز في مداخلتها رقم 17 ما يلي:
ولكن كما قلت لكم كنت اتمني ان يكون موقع مهندسين الخليج بدلا من موقع مهندسين العرب


والحقيقة أنني لا أعلم ما السبب ،، هذا الموقع لجميع المهندسين العرب ونحاول من خلاله إبراز الاحداث الهندسية الهامة ،، فلو كان هذا المؤتمر في ليبيا او في الجزائر لما تأخرنا عن فعل نفس الشئ من الترويج له والتشجيع على المشاركة فيه .. نعم ، الموقع مفتوحا للجميع ومن ضمن أهدافه محاولة جمع المهندسين العرب مهما كان محل اقامتهم ، والتقريب بينهم ومساعدتهم على التواصل وتبادل المعارف والخبرات ، وتجاوز المسافات والحدود بإستخدام هذا الفضاء الرحب الذي توفره الانترنت والذي يجعل الاتصال ميسرا بيننا ويجب علينا استغلاله ايجابيا فيما ينفعنا علميا ومهنيا.


----------



## علي مشالي (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*دعوة*

الأخ المشرف المحترم
شكرا لكم وفقكم الله للخير


----------



## كونى عائشة (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا متشكرة جدا على هذه الدعوة لكنى اعتقد انى لا استطيع المشاركة لأنى مازلت طالبة وايضا الموضوع محتاج توضيح اكثر بالنسبة لى


----------



## ismail smair (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يااخى على هذه الدعوه الكريمه ولكن هذة الدعوه جائت بعد فوات الاوان كما قال اكثر 
الاخوة المشاركين ولكنى اشكرك على مراسلتى


----------



## رشا محمد زينهم (17 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكركم جميعا على دعوتى للمشاركة في المؤتمر ولكنى اريد ان اعرف هل يجب ان يكون المشاركين مهندسين فقط


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم على عرض الدعوة لتقديم اوراق بحثية في المؤتمر المقترح ........أنا مهندس من ليبيا وباذن الله سأقدم ورقة فى هذا المؤتمر ...........وشكرا للجميع


----------



## المهندس \رمزي جعفر (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخ حمد الحيدان على هذه الدعوه


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الحقيقة اتفق مع الملاحظات الهامة التى اوردها الاخ فيصل الشريف والمتمثلة في التالي:
كان هناك بعض الملاحظات على المعلومات المتوفرة عن المؤتمر ،، منها مثلا ما يتعلق بلغة المؤتمر ،، فمع ان المنشور كان باللغة الانجليزية والعربية فإن هذا يفترض ان لغة المؤتمر هي العربية مع قبول الابحاث المؤلفة باللغة الانجليزية ،، وإن كان ترجمة الملخصات من كل لغة الى الاخرى مطلب مهم ، وهو أمر يمكن ان تقوم به ادارة المؤتمر. بالاضافة الى ذلك ، فإن حجم البحث لم يكن واضحا أيضا لا من حيث عدد الصفحات ولا من حيث عدد كلمات الملخص ،، كما أنه لم يكن هناك نموذج لتقديم البحث ، ومثل هذه التماذج تريح ادارة المؤتمر من اعادة تنسيق جميع الاوراق المقدمة لتظهر بشكل واحد .
وللجميع جزيل الشكر


----------



## rania14 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

[align=right]الأخ الفاضل المهندس فيصل
شكرأ على الرد بخصوص موضوع مهندسي الخليج و مهندسي العرب و على الدعوة لتقديم الملخصات للمؤتمر
و أود أن اسأل هل اللغة العربية ملزمة للأبحاث المقدمة؟ أم يمكن ان تكون باللغة الانجليزية حيث أني لم اجابة على موقع المؤتمر

جزاكم الله خيرأ[/align]


----------



## شيرى 2005 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
 جزاكم الله خيرا للمراسلة ونتمنى التوفيق من الله


----------



## ابوابراهيم خليل (18 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا الموضوع طيب واتمنى ان تكون اوراق تتكلم عن المشاكل والحلول لكل مشروع


----------



## omar.eng (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اود معرفة بعض الامور التنظيمية عن المؤتمر مثل : اجور النقل والاقامة من يتحملها وكيفية الدخول الى المملكة العربية السعودية والى غير ذلك من هذه الامور التنظيمية
مع الشكر والتقدير
اخوكم عمر من العراق


----------



## eng.jihad (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخ حمد على هذا الدعوة وأتمنى النجاح لهذا المؤتمر


----------



## shimaa khattab (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مش واصلى الموضوع بالضبط وكمان انا لسه طالبه فمش فاهمه يعنى ايه اللى انت تقدم ورق للبحث فى مشروع ,وهل هذا المشروع بالفعل يجب ان يكون قائم على التنفيذ 
أرجو الرد من سيادتكم ضرورى لافادتنا عسى انا يكون هذا فاتح خير لنا 
فهناك مقوله تنص على 
if you want to be better you must know what better is
لذا ارجو من سيا دتكم افادتنا ولم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
اولا اشكر جهودكم الخيرة فى هذه الموءتمر الهندسى الرائع لمواضيع لازال المهندس العربي يجهل الدخول فيها .اود ان اسأل كيف يمكن ارسال البحوث الى الموْتمر . علما بانى فى العراق مع التقدير 

 نعمة حافظ الموسوى
ماجستير هندسة صناعية /تدريسى فى التعليم 
العالى/العراق- المعهد التقني فى الكوت


----------



## amjad2 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





شكراً ..



الف الف الف مبروك ..


----------



## amjad2 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

تحيه طيبه مني لك

أخوك / 

يا مرحبا .. نورت المنتدى بوجودك .. حياك الله 


شكراً ..




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## shammes baghdad (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين على الدعوة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## moh_omer (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*المؤتمر الهندسى*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أتقدم لكم بالشكر و التقدير الجزيل لدعوتكم لهذا المؤتمر .
وفق الله جهودكم و أتمنى لكم النجاح.


----------



## فاضل مسلم (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخ فيصل على ارسال الدعوة وفقكم الله لكل خير لكني اسكن الآن في الامارات فكيف اصل الى السعودية وهل هناك حلول اخرى للمشاركة وانت تعلم تكاليف الذهاب والاياب واشكرك مرة اخرى على المواضيع الي ترسلها


----------



## نورعلي (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على تقديم الدعوة ،،، أنا الآن خلصت بكالوريوس نظم إدارة هندسية بعد أن درست كلية الهندسة قسم المساحة. ومطلوب مني الآن بحث بعنوان معايير الجودة والسلامة في مجال الإنشاءات، أرجو من الأخوة مساعدتي ومدي بمصادر المعلومات التي تعييني على إعداد البحث.
ولكم الشكر.


----------



## بركة (18 سبتمبر 2006)

هلاً ومرحبا بالمهندس حمد اللحيدان ،، 

أنا مهندس حاسب ليبي لقد سعدت كثيرا عندما رايت الاعلان عن المؤتمر الذي اتمنى له النجاح والاستمرار. خصوصا وهو المؤتمر الاول (المتخصص) الذي تعقده الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين لهذا الغرض ، مع العلم بأنني قد علمت مؤخراً وأود المشاركة ولكن ملخصات أوراق العمل تم تقديمها وفاتني آخر موعد لقبول الملخصات وأن شاء الله نشارك في المؤتمر الثاني متمنياً أقامة هذا المؤتمر سنوياً لما نرجو منه من فوائد للمهندسين العرب

والسلام عليكم


----------



## ايمان ماضي (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامكم و مراسلتنا واتمنى لكم النجاح باذن الله


----------



## محمد ابو علي (18 سبتمبر 2006)

thank for ur invitation &THANK YOU FOR INTERESTING ABOUT US


----------



## احمد سويلم (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخ حمد على المجهود العظيم منك ونرجوا المزيد وشكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عزمي فوزي ابراهيم (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين على الدعوة وربي يوفق الجميع


----------



## AmmarCAD (18 سبتمبر 2006)

[flash=[frame="1 50"]سلام الله عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشكر اجزله لكم باهتماماتكم الوافرة ولكن نحن مقصرين معكم كثيراً للمشغوليات التى لا تتركنا ان نتواجد كثيراً بالنت [/frame]]WIDTH=300 HEIGHT=250[/flash]


----------



## اكرم خريسات (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخ حمد,, لكن نريد معرفة تفاصيل التكاليف ؟؟


----------



## ميدو الاسكندرانى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلاموا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
يسرنى دعوتكم واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## المجاز (18 سبتمبر 2006)

نتمنى لكم كل النجاح والتوفيق ونتمنى ان نكون معكم على الاقل لحضور المؤتمر يرجى ابلاغنا بكيفية الاجراءات الازمه للحضور وتامين الفيزا والاقامه وتكاليفها وتحضيرها مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## khafadl (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا ، ولعلنا نتمكن من المشاركة ونتغلب على ضيق الوقت المتاح


----------



## taghred (18 سبتمبر 2006)

thank you very much for your invitation


----------



## طالب كريم (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا على الدعوه*

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الجهود الخيره ,سائلا المولى جل في علاه ان يوفقكم لخدمة اخوانكم المهندسين العرب والارتقاء بمستواهم العلمي الى اعلى المستويات,ان شاء الله.


----------



## حازم_حسن (18 سبتمبر 2006)

اود ان اعرف اسم كتاب عن ادارة المشروعات ومن اين اجده على النت ضرورى اوى


----------



## احمد نزال (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا لك*

رغم فوات الاوان


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="1 50"]السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم لدعوتي على هذه الورشه و اتمنى لكم النجاح[/frame]


----------



## صقر الجديان (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الدعوة


----------



## ةةةةةة (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو معرفه التفاصيل والمطلوب وكيفيه الوصول الى السعوديه ولاني من العراق


----------



## ELKADY787 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا اخى العزيز على مراسلتى ولكن المشكلة انى مصري وصعب حضور المؤتمر ولكن اتمنى لكم التوفيق والازدهار دائما وسدد الله خطاكم.
اخوك
م . احمد خالد القاضي


----------



## المهندس الراقي (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا اخي ونتمنى النجاح للمؤتمر


----------



## saso5555 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يامهندس فيصل


----------



## مهندسة 1 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكركم علي هذة الدعوة خصوصا اني اهتم بموضوع الادرارة بشكل كبير


----------



## خرير شيروانى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور على الأبلاغ و للاسف فات الآوان


----------



## إسماعيل صالحة (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا أخ حمد اللحيدان
وشكرا لدعوتكم لي


----------



## إسماعيل صالحة (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لدعوتكم
لكن هناك مشكلة في الملف المرفق حيث أنه لا يعمل
حيث يتم تحميل صفحة أكروبات لكن فارغة


----------



## the Ardent (18 سبتمبر 2006)

Thanks anyway but it's not my field of interest. but I'll be happy to attend if its in Riyadh or eastern region>> thanks


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (18 سبتمبر 2006)

<P>السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته</P>
<P>بعد اذنكو انا كنت طالب برنامج الاوتو كاد  ولغايه الان مش عارف احمله منين</P>
<P>واكون شاكر جدااااااااااااا لو عرفت طريق البرنامج           وشكراااااااااااااااااااا</P>
<P> </P>


----------



## aslay10 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الجندي المجهول !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اعتقد انه مجهول فعلاً ماذا صنع هذا الجندي فجميع الجنود في البلد يعملون لصالح جيوشهم الا جندينا من عشر سنوات وانا اسمع بهذا الجندي ولم اعرف يوماً ماذا قدم لي هل عرفتم من هو هذا الجندي ؟
انه ( هيئة المهندسين ) هل هي نقابة او ستصبح نقابة وتفعل ما تفعلة النقابات لا ادري ؟
تعلن الهيئة عن مؤتمر محاضرة اجتماع ...............الخ لا يستفيد منه الا من يقطن بمدينة الاجتماع وكأن بقية المهندسين في البلد ليسوا ذي اهمية 
لماذا لا تتجول هيئتنا المبجلة في اصقاع الوطن؟ لماذا لا تترجل من قصرها العاجي ( اعتقد ان الهيئة تملك قصرين فقط او اقل )؟
لو واعوذ بالله من لو فاتحة عمل الشيطان ! لو زرتنا الهيئة لوجدت كما نزعم احياناً لوجدت اصنافاً من كرم الضيافة 
اتمنا ان نسعد بزيارتها يوما من الايام قبل ان نحول تخصصنا الى :
-طب 
-ثقافة وفنون 
-كرة قدم 
-اي شي له مظلة تقينا صروف الزمن 
لدينا نحن هؤلاء المهندسين بعض المقترحات التي قد اقول قد توفر لنا مظلة وارفة الظل
والسلام


----------



## على الريانى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يااخى على هذه الدعوه الكريمه ولكن هذة الدعوه جائت بعد فوات الاوان
وقد وصلتنى الدعوة اليوم بتاريخ 19/9/06


----------



## a7madfo2ad (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا احمد فؤاد من مصر و اتمني لكم جميعا التوفيق ونجاح المؤتمر باذن الله


----------



## أبو حنفى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ الكريم فيصل .... أشكرك على مجهودك و رسائلك . والله الموفق .


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (19 سبتمبر 2006)

أبو ريم العوفي 
عضو تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2006
المشاركات: 17 

مواعيد تقديم الملخصات تغيرت أخوي فيصل .

آخر موعد لقبول ملخصات أوراق العمل 08/11/2006م
الإشعار بالقبول المبدئي للملخصات 28/11/2006م
آخر مو عد لإستلام أوراق العمل 06/01/2007م
الإشعار بالقبول النهائي لأوراق العمل 24 /02/ 2007م

الرابط


مؤتمر - الاتجاهات المستقبلية في إدارة المشاريع


----------



## lamine7 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على الدعوة


----------



## afalani (19 سبتمبر 2006)

Dear Mr. Hamad,

It is quite interesting to hear about these conferences but I would really like to hear about it well ahead of the deadline. Similar conferences in Europe and the US are announced a year before so that they get maximum publicity.

Salaamu Alaikum,

Dr. Alaa Alani


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

يا اخوان هناك رابط المؤتمر .. وهو كالتالي
الرابط

ارجوا لمن لديه سؤال او استفسار ان يتصل بالموقع فيوجد عنوان بريدي وارقام تلفونات للاتصال والاستفسار ...ولكن الاهم من ذلك هو نقل الاجابه لسؤالك فهذه الصفحة.

وقد ارسلت لهم السؤال التالي:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا : أهنءكم مقدما على المؤتمر الاول .. وأسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق

لدي بعض الاستفسارات عن المؤتمر وهي كالتالي

ما هي لغة المؤتمر؟ ولغة البحوث المقدمه فيه؟... أسأل هذا السؤال لان الاعلان الذي قرأته كان بالعربي والانجليزي ولم يكن يحتوي على معلومه في هذا الجانب

هل يوجد أنموذج لكتابة البحث؟ تحتوي نوع الخط وحجمه وكيفية تنسيق ورقة العمل على برنامج الوورد!

معلومات عن قيمة الاشتراك في المؤتمر .. ومعلومات عن الفنادق واسعارها؟ وهل تم التنسيق مع اقرب الفنادق وأخذ نوع من الخصم لمرتادي المؤتمر؟؟

ان شاء الله سوف ارسل لكم ملخص ورقة العمل في القريب العاجل .. ولكن يبقى السؤال بأي لغه ارسلها، عربي ام انجليزي؟؟

في انتظار ردكم قريبا ... تحياتي

والاجابه كانت...

المطلوب الان تقديم ملخصات اوراق العمل سواء باللغة الاعربية او الانجليزية وعند قبوله سنشعركم بالتفاصيل


----------



## ميدو مبارك (19 سبتمبر 2006)

MANY THANKS BUT WE NEED MORE DETAILS


----------



## ميدو مبارك (19 سبتمبر 2006)

im looking forward to a meeting among the arab engineers


----------



## ميدو مبارك (19 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مهندس من مصر ولو لم يحالفنى الحظ بالمشاركة فاتمنى لكم كل التوفيق محمد عطيه مبارك


----------



## انمار هاشم الجراح (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ ميدو 
ارجو ان ترسل لي العنوان مع الشكر


----------



## منصور المنصورى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله في فيكم على هذة الدعوة ولكن كما قال الجميع ان الوقت قد فاتنا وان شاء الله خيرها فى غيرها مع انى كنت اتمنى ان اشارك لاأفيد واستفيد


----------



## حمد اللحيدان (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا على التفاعل مع الدعوة*

الاخوة والاخوات 
اتقدم لكم بخالص الشكر للتفاعل مع الدعوة و اتمنى للجميع دوام التوفيق.
بخصوص الاسئلة سوف احاول الرد على مجملها يوم الخميس القادم ان شاء الله لانشغالي حاليا .

اخوكم حمد اللحيدان


----------



## samirames (19 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="1 50"]thank you[/frame]


----------



## النقابى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررر ر ر ر


----------



## soof (19 سبتمبر 2006)

موفقين يا أخوان


----------



## الصقر الليبي (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الاتجاهات المستقبليه فى أدارة المشاريع ... هو فى الواقع عنوان مهم لورقات علميه و بحثيه نتوقع أن تكون مهمه .. 
اسف لعدم الاستطاعه بشأن المشاركه ... ولكن امل الاطلاع مستقبلا" ..
على الأوراق التى ستعد والتى هى مجازه .. على أى رابط تحدده ياأخونا... فيصـــــل وأخونا حمــد .... جزاكم الله عنا كل خير .. 
وبصراحه أكثر أنا محتاج جــدا" لمثل هذه الأبحاث والورقات .. تحديدا" التى تخص العنوان المطروح ..


----------



## عبدالرحمن زجاج (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشكوررررررررررررررررر*

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على هاي الدعوة ..... ولكن اود ان اطلب منكم نشر الابحاث زملخصاتها لكي يتمكن الجميع من الفائدة ..... والذي لم يسعفه الحظ في المشاركة سوف يستفد من الابحاث هذه ..... والف شكر اقولها لكم مرة اخرى


----------



## ionic (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس على المعلومه بس ياريتها كانت جت فى ميعادها


----------



## mruood (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى الكريم حمد


----------



## Dr mom (20 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم على هذه الدعوة التى كم وددت انها اتت فى الميعاد المناسب وعلى كل حال بارك الله فيكم وملحوقة


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،

لقد تم تمديد فترة قبول ملخصات الابحاث والاوراق العلمية الى الثامن من شهر نوفمبر 2006 ،، ومع ذلك ما زال بعض الاخوة يصر على أن الوقت قد فات وأن هذه الدعوة جاءت متأخرة وبعد فوات الاوان ،، واذا كان الاخوة اللذين ذكروا ذلك قبل التعديل معذورين ،، فإن الامر مستغرب من من يكتبون ذلك بعد إعلان التمديد ،، هذا التمديد جاء استجابة لرغبات كثير من راغبي المشاركة ،، وقد حققت لهم لجنة الاشراف على المؤتمر هذه الرغبة.

صحيح أن الموضوع أصبح طويلا والردود كثيرة ،، لكن أصل الموضوع في الصفحة الاولى صحيح ،، ونأمل مشاركة جميع الزملاء في هذا المؤتمر وذلك للارتفاع بثقافة البحث التي من شأنها تطوير هذا المجال وخصوصا فيما يتوافق مع البيئة والاطار العام الذي تنفذ فيه مشاريعنا.

ذكر الزميل المهندس حمد اللحيدان أنه سيقوم بالرد على الاسئلة التي يطرحها الزملاء هنا ،، والتي اعتقد ان اغلبها يدور على كيفية المشاركة والرسوم واللغة والنمذجة والسكن وتأشيرة الدخول وجدول المؤتمر الاولي (مثلا هل سيكون كل المؤتمر عرض اوراق او ان هناك زيارات ميدانية او اي انشطة اجتماعية ،، او ترتيب رحلات للعمرة لمن يريد ،، وهكذا).

لتجاوب المهندس حمد كل الشكر والتقدير ،، ولجميع الزملاء الكرام التحية والسلام.


----------



## framehug (20 سبتمبر 2006)

hi
i'm a chermical engineer in a petrochemiacal comp. in egypt 

in that can u please how could i be usefull to u


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكر الاخ الفاضل حمد اللحيدان على دعوته الكريمة

واشكر الاخ الفاضل فيصل الشريف لمتابعته البناءة

واشكر لجنة المؤتمر التي استجابت لطلب الزملاء بتمديد الفترة

ولا اخفيكم

انني قد اعددت الملخص وهممت لارساله اليوم ولكني وجدت التمديد في موقع المؤتمر والذي يبين الجدول الزمني للتقديمات والموافقات المبدئية والنهائية

http://www.saudieng.org/pm/capapers.htm

واتمنى ان يستفيد من ذلك التمديد كل الزملاء الذين تأسفوا لضيق الوقت

وان يصب ذلك التمديد في اثراء اوراق العمل التي ستقدم بما ينفع السادة الزملاء وما يخدم المهنة فنيا وعلميا وواقعيا

اشكركم كثير الشكر 

ولا انسى تقديم جزيل الشكر للاخ المهندس فيصل لارساله رابط الموضوع الينا بالبريد الالكتروني , ولولا الله ثم ارساله الرابط لما كان لي ان اعد الملخص او ان اشرع في ورقة العمل

وقد عزز ذلك امتناني وسعادتي بانضمامي كعضو الى هذا الملتقى العربي الهندسي الرائع

فله كل الشكر والتحية


اخوكم

م.معماري/ أشرف الكرم


----------



## المعماريةالليبية (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ..............
مشكرورين على المراسلة ............لدى استفسار هل كل المحاور تتعلق بدول الخليج ام المحور الاول فقط وشكرررررا


----------



## محمد وائل (20 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز نتقدم لكم بخالص الشكر على تقديم الدعوة لنا ونسال اللة التوفيق


----------



## فيصل التميمي (20 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الدعوه ولتمنى على الاخوه اخطار الجميع بمثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورا اخى على ابلاغنا بهذة السرعة ولكن لم يكن لنا نصيب فى المشاركة واشكر هذا الموقع على الاهتمام الدائم باعضاؤة
:67: :81:


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو من هذا الموقع على ابلاغنا بسورة مستمرة وسريعة بالوظائف للمهندسين المدنيين


----------



## walidazo (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي علي ابلاغنا


----------



## عباس الشمري (20 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على توجيه الدعوة وقد ارسلت ملخص البحث وابلغتني اللجنة المنظمة باستلامه وان بنتظار الموافقة المبدئية. اكرر شكري الجزيل لكم وبامثالكم تتقدم الامم.
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## عباس الشمري (20 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على توجيه الدعوة وقد ارسلت ملخص البحث وابلغتني اللجنة المنظمة باستلامه وانا بنتظار الموافقة المبدئية. اكرر شكري الجزيل لكم وبامثالكم تتقدم الامم.
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## al_aswad (20 سبتمبر 2006)

يبدو ان المؤتمر هو للسعوديين فقط


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 سبتمبر 2006)

آخر موعد لقبول ملخصات أوراق العمل 08/11/2006م
الإشعار بالقبول المبدئي للملخصات 28/11/2006م
آخر مو عد لإستلام أوراق العمل 06/01/2007م
الإشعار بالقبول النهائي لأوراق العمل 24 /02/ 2007م

أوراق العمل :


يمكنكم إرسال أوراق العمل للجنة المسئولة عن تقييم ودراسة تلك الأوراق عبر البريد الإلكتروني:

pmsp*saudieng.org


----------



## نجيب ليبيا (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخي حمد حمدان نرجوا التوضيح لنا هل نسطيع أن نرسل لك ورقة عمل وهل نستطيع المشاركة بالحضور علي العموم أنا سوف أتي السعودية أنشاالله في شهر رمضان وضح لنا من فضلك ..............
م/نجيب ليبيا


----------



## احمدالبسيوني (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مشكور يااخى على هذه الدعوه الكريمه ولكن هذة الدعوه جائت بعد فوات الاوان كما قال اكثر 
الاخوة المشاركين ولكنى اشكرك على مراسلتى


تحيه طيبه مني لك

أخوك / احمد البسيوني


----------



## جماترون 86k (21 سبتمبر 2006)

تحيه طيبه مني لك

أخوك / جماترون


----------



## حمد اللحيدان (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاجابة على استفساراتكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد

في البداية اسأل المولى الكريم يبلغنا شهر رمضان وان يمن علينا جميعا بالمغفرة والعتق من النار.. امين.
في الحقيقة لم اكن اتوقع ان يكون التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع بهذا الشكل الرائع
وغبت عن الموقع ولما رجعت بعد يوم او يومين اذا بي اجد هذه الكم من الرودود والتفاعل والشكر .
و قد كنت على جناح سفر و لم اتمكن سوى من الرد المختصر قبل يومين واليوم و قد وصلت الردود والاستفسارات الى عشر صفحات 
فاني استحسمحكم ان ارد بشكل موجز على استفساراتكم شاكر لكل فرد منكم تفاعله مع هذا المؤتمر 
كما اشكر اخي وزميلي الاخ فيصل الشريف على تفاعله مع هذا الموضوع .
اولا : بداية اود ان اوضح ان ادارة المشاريع هي لا تخص المهندسين فقط فهي علم جديد و يمكن لأي مهتم ان يبحث فيها و ان يتفاعل معنا فيها ولكن كون المهندسين لهم قصب السبق في هذا المضمار فانهم من اقدر الناس على التفاعل والبحث والعطاء فيها واليوم برز كثير من مداراء المشاريع من تخصصات مختلفة فهي ليست حكرا على المهندسين وقد ذكر طرفا من هذا الاخ فيصل الشريف ردا على سؤال من احد المحاسبين . وبهذا يكون هذا الامر قد اجاب على بعض استسفارات الزملاء من التخصصات الاخرى .

ثانيا : كنت قد كتب الدعوة وكان تسليم الملخصات ينتهي بالتاريخ في 20 سبتمبر 
وكان اول رد اتى متعجبا من هذا التأخير وكنت اعلم ان هذا يشكل صعوبة في كتابة ملخص لبحث خلال ايام ولذا كان هناك طلب من رئيس الشعبة الى اللجنة العلمية بتأخير استلام الملخصات فتمت الموافقة ولذا لم يحدث التغيير الى بعد ذلك بايام، وهو الان مريح جدا للجميع بان يكون هذا الشهر الكريم فرصة لكتابة الملخص على مهل على ان يتم استلامة بعد رمضان والمواعيد هي :

آخر موعد لقبول ملخصات أوراق العمل 08/11/2006م
الإشعار بالقبول المبدئي للملخصات 28/11/2006م
آخر مو عد لإستلام أوراق العمل 06/01/2007م
الإشعار بالقبول النهائي لأوراق العمل 24 /02/ 2007م

وبهذا اكون اجبت على حوالي 90 بالمئة من الردود التي وردت تعتذر عن الاشتراك لتأخر الدعوة .

ثالثا: المحور الاول هو عن ادارة المشاريع في الخليج وهو محور واحد فقط اما بقية المحاور فهي تصب في علم ادارة المشاريع بشكل عام وهذا واضح بشكل جلي في عناوين المحاور الاخرى 
وبهذا يتضح ان هذا المؤتمر شامل ليس مخصص في المحور الاول فقط بل هو الادارة المشاريع على نطاق عالمي .

رابعا: المشاركة من خارج المملكة العربية السعودية متاحة وهو مفتوح لكافة الدول العربية والاجنبية و سوف يتم ترتيب استخراج الفيزة وبقية الترتيبات الاخرى في حال قبول البحث قبولا نهائيا.
اما عن ترتيبا اخرى كالعمرة او غيرها فهي سوف تأتي لاحقا.

هناك اسئلة تتعلق بجوانب التكاليف و جوانب فنية بخصوص طريقة كتابة البحث ورسوم التسجيل ولغة المؤتمر وغيرها سوف يكون هناك اجتماع للشعبة يوم الثلاثاء القادم وسوف استوضحها من اللجنة ومن اللجان العلمية المشكلة وبأذن الله سوف اطلعكم عليها بكامل التفاصيل .

املي ان تكونوا بهذا قد تسهلت مشاركتكم ودعمكم لهذا المؤتمر بالبحوث التي تثري ساحة هذا العلم.
والله الموفق

اخوكم م. حمد اللحيدان


----------



## دريمز (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي فيصل ما قلت لي ما دام الاشتراك محصور على ادارة المشاريع في منطقة الخليج ليش ما يكون موقع مهندسين الخليج بدل مهندسين العرب
كنت اريد المشاركة ولكن بقرائتي لمحاور البروشور وجدت المحور الاول ادارة المشاريع في منطقة الخليج ولا اعرف شيئا عن الادارة في الخليج كوني مهندسة من ليبيا ... افيدوني ان كانت فكرتي خاطئة.


----------



## Beck (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اخ فيصل اشكرك على كل ماقدمته الى الان وعندي اقتراح ارجو ان تخصصوا باب للزملاء الذين يقدمون الدكتوراة وابحاثهم لربما يستفيد الكل منها سواء الباحث اورب عمل او زميل او طالب وانا اول المشاركين انشاء الله ----- والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## حمد اللحيدان (21 سبتمبر 2006)

دريمز قال:


> اخي فيصل ما قلت لي ما دام الاشتراك محصور على ادارة المشاريع في منطقة الخليج ليش ما يكون موقع مهندسين الخليج بدل مهندسين العرب
> كنت اريد المشاركة ولكن بقرائتي لمحاور البروشور وجدت المحور الاول ادارة المشاريع في منطقة الخليج ولا اعرف شيئا عن الادارة في الخليج كوني مهندسة من ليبيا ... افيدوني ان كانت فكرتي خاطئة.




الاخت الفاضلة :
سوف اتولى الرد و ليسمح لي الاخ فيصل .

الكلام واضح جدا جدا فكيف التبس عليك الامر ، ان الموضوع لا يتعلق بالخليج فقط واستغرب وقد وضحت ذلك جليا في الرد السابق 
وبهذا تكوني تستطيعي المشاركة في بقية المحاور اذا كنت ترغبين.

م حمد اللحيدان


----------



## دريمز (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً لكم ،، سأحاول الاشتراك بما استطيع


----------



## أكرم الرجوبي (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ، ومشكور على اهتمامك باعمام الفائدة ، وفقكم الله .


----------



## رهوة (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الجزارالف شكر الى المعلمين المبديعينوجزاكم اللهكل خير على الاعمال التى تساعدونا بها


----------



## شنكوتي (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكراً ونتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## faiqmohmed (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا
ونطلب منكم توضيح كيفية حضور المؤتمر مع التقدير
وهل فعلا ان المواعيد قد تم تغيرها وما هي المواعيد الجديدة لاغراض تقديم الملخصات مع الشكر


----------



## ريان (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته .............
جزاك الله كل خير أخ حمد و لكن الآن فتحت بريدي (بسبب انشغالي في العمل في المشروع ) و لكن القطار قد غادر المحطة منذ زمن ................

أرجو المساعدة من الإخوة أو من الأعضاء لو تكرمتم..
الآن أنا أتعلم برنامج إتاب و قبل العيد - بإذن الله- سوف أحاول الانتهاء و أريد أن أنقل ما أتعلم إلى الملتقى و لكن ....؟؟؟؟
لا أدري كيف أنقله هل أسحبه سكنر من أوراقي و يتبرع أحد بالتنسيق أو هناك حل آخر .....؟؟؟


----------



## منصور المنصورى (21 سبتمبر 2006)

كل العام وجميع الامة الاسلامية بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم والاخوة المشرفين والاعضاء بهذا المنتدى خاصة جعلنا الله من من رضى عنهم ورضوا عنه وجعلنا من المعتوقين من النار ومن المغفور لهم آمين وبارك الله فيك أخى الكريم على التوضيح جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رافد الصالح (22 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو ارسال الاعلان قبل فترة كافية لنتمكن من ارسال البحوث مستقبلا مع خالص تحياتي للاستاذ فيصل


----------



## fanar (22 سبتمبر 2006)

حمد اللحيدان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
> 
> في البداية اسأل المولى الكريم يبلغنا شهر رمضان وان يمن علينا جميعا بالمغفرة والعتق من النار.. امين.
> في الحقيقة لم اكن اتوقع ان يكون التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع بهذا الشكل الرائع
> ...



الاخ حمد .... شهر مبارك علينا وعليك وعلى جميع اعضاء المنتدى ... ونشكرك ونشكر اللجنة على تمديد المهلة لانهاء الملخصات... والتفاعل الغير مسبوق على مستوى هذا القسم من المنتدى هو اكبر دليل على حرص الاخوان على المشاركة بخبراتهم في اثراء المؤتمر.....


----------



## aliport (22 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لاهتمامكم نرجو من الله التوفيق والسداد...ونتمني مواصلتكم لنا دائما


----------



## faiqmohmed (23 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخوة المشاركين على التفاعل مع الموضوع ونحن في العراق من اكثر الناس تحمسا للمشاركة بهذا المؤتمر ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## دريمز (23 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي حمد وجزاك الله الف خير على مجهوداتك وصبرك الكبير معنا وتفانيك على الرد على استفساراتنا بكل هدوء وتواضع ,,, كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## دريمز (23 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي م .حمد انا اسفة لأسئلتي المتكررة بس في سؤال محيرني وارجو الرد المستعجل عليه : هل لي ان امثل شركتي كوني اعمل في شركة عالمية - ام يجب ان امثل نفسي فقط في هذا المؤتمر- وهل البحث محصور على فرد واحد ام مجموعة افراد - فكرت في بحث مشترك مع مجموعة مهندسن ولكن كم هو العدد المتاح به للمشاركة في محور واحد .
شكرا
recived


----------



## ندى الجيلاوي (23 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مبارك رمضان لجميع المسلمين في العالم 
احب ان اشارك في المؤتمر وسأرسل الملخصات قريبا انشاء الله وهل المؤتمر يتطلب الحضور ؟ وشكرا


----------



## ميدو مبارك (24 سبتمبر 2006)

لا اعرف اى عنوان تقصد وعلى كل حال هذا بريدى:
eng_mohamed_mubarak***********


----------



## ميدو مبارك (24 سبتمبر 2006)

ملحوظه عنوانى على ياهو الذى ارسلته لك من قبل


----------



## القرقورى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير ... مزيد من العطاء


----------



## زينب الاموي (26 سبتمبر 2006)

لسلام عليكم ... انا رأيي من رأبي اخواني واخواتي بان تبليغنا للمؤتمر متأخر شوية ويا ريت بالمرات الجاية يكون التبليغ قبل وقت اكثر لكي يكون لنا المجال في ارسال بحوثنا ..ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمد اللحيدان (27 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد 

اتمنى للجميع دوام التوفيق 
في البداية اشكر لهذا المنتدى الرائع التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع وقد بدأت الاوراق تصل من اعضاء المنتدى للجنة العلمية وهي في محاور شتى واكرر الشكر لكل من بعث بملخص ورقة عمل للمؤتمر.

سوف اوضح بعض النقاط على ان افتح موضوعا جيدا للاعلان الثاني للمؤتمر اليوم لان هذا الموضوع في بدايته سبب اشكال في موعد تقديم الملخصات.
*- لغة المؤتمر سوف تكون اللغة العربية وسوف تقبل الاوراق باللغة الانجليزية.
*- تكاليف المؤتمر سوف تكون على الموقع قريبا.
هناك بريد موحد للمؤتمر سوف يكون هوالبريد الرئيس في الرد على جميع الاستفسارات
وهناك موظف مختص بهذا .
امل الذهاب الى موقع المؤتمر وارسال جميع الاستفسارات لهم.

للحميع الشكر والتقدير 
بخصوص بعض الردود التي تتطلب اجابة هذه بعضها مختصرة
رد 

بخصوص الحضور للمؤتمر من خارج المملكة سوف يكون بالمشاركة في بحث وسوف يتم استخراج فيز خاصة لهم للحضور والمشاركة .
الاخت دريمز 
هذا المؤتمر علمي و لا بد ان تكون الصبغة فيه علمية دون التطرق للشركات او الدعاية لها ولكن هذا لايمنع ان يكون صاحب الورقة يعمل في شركة او يمثل شركة او غير ذلك .وكما لايمنع اشتراك واحد او كثر في بحث علمي .تحياتي.

الاخت ندى 
ممكن سؤال اللجنة العلمية على البريد الخاص بالمؤتمر.

الاخوة جيميا 
الوقت الان مريح جدا واعتقد ان وقت كاف لتقديم ملخصات فقط على ان يرسل البحث لاحقا.
متمنيا لكم دوام التوفيق


----------



## نورالعراق (28 سبتمبر 2006)

ممنون جدا ولكن احنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elmgd_80 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

thanks for you​


----------



## لاجان (29 سبتمبر 2006)

Thank you for the invitation


----------



## علي فاضل يوسف (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*[MARK="FF9933"]شكرا لكم واتمنى المشاركة في هذا المؤتمر[/MARK]*


----------



## علي قاسم كاظم (30 سبتمبر 2006)

اخوك المهندس علي قاسم كاظم يشكرك على هذه الدعوة وارجو اعطائنا تفاصيل اكثر لاننا جادين في المشاركة .تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## م/علو (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

شكرا على الدعوة


----------



## المحمدي (1 أكتوبر 2006)

dziekuj wam bardzo


----------



## زينب الاموي (2 أكتوبر 2006)

احنا من العراق كيف الوصول اليكم.......شكرا


----------



## زينب الاموي (2 أكتوبر 2006)

احنا من العراق كيف الوصول اليكم.......شكرا


----------



## rahmat osman (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للأخ حمد على الدعوة, 
وإن كان الوقت غير كافى هذه المرة نتمنى أن نتلقى الدعوة القادمة فى زمن مناسب
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## طالب المعرفة (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه الدعوة وسااحاول المشاركة باذن الله


----------



## معن الدباغ (11 أكتوبر 2006)

نشكرك على هذا المقترح لعمل مؤتمر في هذا الموضوع ولكن كان المفروض ابلاغنا قبل فترة من اخر تاريخ للتقديم عليه لان الملاحظ ان اكثر الزملاء قد فاتهم التقديم نرجو منك مستقبلا التهيؤ له وفقك الله وشكرررررررررررررررراً


----------



## زينب الاموي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

رجو التوضيح اكثر بخصوص هذا المؤتمر....ارجو ارسال ايميل واضح للرد على المعلومات


----------



## زينب الاموي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

رجو التوضيح اكثر بخصوص هذا المؤتمر....ارجو ارسال ***** واضح للرد على المعلومات


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (12 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

أود أن أشكر الزميل العزيز المهندس حمد اللحيدان على تجاوبه وتعاونه وحرصه على مشاركة الجميع وتوضيح ما يستطيع ،، والحقيقة أنني لا أُخفي عتبي على الكثير من الزملاء والزميلات اللذين يظهر أنهم لم يقرأوا الموضوع ،، أعتقد انه لم يبق شئ يستحق الايصاح الا وتم إيضاحه ، فبريد المؤتمر موجود وهناك موظف مختص بالتجاوب مع الاي ميلات ومتابعتها كما ذكر المهندس حمد ،، وموقع المؤتمر على الانترنت يحتوي تقريبا على أغلب ردود الاسئلة ،، والتاريخ المحدد لقبول الملخصات قد تم تمديدة الى الثامن من شهر نوفمبر لإتاحة الفرصة لأكثر عدد من المشاركات ، ومازال حتى اليوم من الزملاء الاعزاء من يُداخل هنا ليقول ان وقت المؤتمر قد فات ،، ويطلب ان يتم الابلاغ قبل وقت كاف وليس بعد فوات الاوان.

أعيد هنا مرة أخرى ما قت سبق ان ذكر بأن مواعيدتقديم الاوراق العلمية هو حسب التالي:

آخر موعد لقبول ملخصات أوراق العمل 08/11/2006م
الإشعار بالقبول المبدئي للملخصات 28/11/2006م
آخر مو عد لإستلام أوراق العمل 06/01/2007م
الإشعار بالقبول النهائي لأوراق العمل 24 /02/ 2007م

وأن بريد المؤتمر الالكتروني الذي يمكن من خلاله إرسال أوراق العمل للجنة المسئولة عن تقييم ودراسة تلك الأوراق عبر البريد الإلكتروني:

pmsp (at) saudieng.org

وبالنسبة للمعلومات المفصلة للؤتمر فهي على هذا الرابط:
http://www.saudieng.org/pm/index.htm

آمل أن تتاح الفرصة لجميع الزملاء للمشاركة في هذا المؤتمر ، وان تكون في مشاركتهم فائدة للمؤتمر ، والمهنة ، والعلم ، وأنفسهم.

وفق الله الجميع ، ونراكم هناك ان شاء الله.


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (20 أكتوبر 2006)

شكر على الدعوة بالموقع وبالنسبة لي متأخرة جدا
واتمنى ان ترسل الدعوة لجميع الشركات والمؤسسات و تخص فقط العاملين والمتخصصين في ادارة المشاريع الكبيرة والعملاقة في هذا البلد( لايخفى على الجميع هذه المشاريع) .
وأتمنى ان تبتعد البحوث والدراسات المقدمة عن الأسلوب الأنشائي والأكاديمي المنقول البعيد عنما يتم في الواقع في مجال ادارة وتنفيذ المشاريع .


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*بعد السلام*

السلام عليكم 
الاخ المهندس الكريم 
الرجاء اعطاء تفاصيل اكبر عن المؤتمر وتاريخ انعقاده .
متمنين للمؤتمر النجاح 
مع رغبتي الاكيده بالمشاركه ...
اخوكم المهندس محمد النوافله . 
والسلام


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (6 نوفمبر 2006)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

أود فقط التذكير بقرب التاريخ المقرر لقبول ملخصات الابحاث للمؤتمر الاول لإدارة المشاريع الذي سوف تنظمه الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين في مدينة الرياض في الفترة من 7 الى11 أبريل 2007 .

آخر موعد محدد لقبول الملخصات هو يوم 8/11/2006 ، حيث مازال هناك يومين على هذا الموعد.

تفاصيل من موقع المؤتمر:

آخر موعد لقبول ملخصات أوراق العمل 08/11/2006م
الإشعار بالقبول المبدئي للملخصات 28/11/2006م
آخر مو عد لإستلام أوراق العمل 06/01/2007م
الإشعار بالقبول النهائي لأوراق العمل 24 /02/ 2007م

وأن بريد المؤتمر الالكتروني الذي يمكن من خلاله إرسال أوراق العمل للجنة المسئولة عن تقييم ودراسة تلك الأوراق عبر البريد الإلكتروني:

pmsp (at) saudieng.org

وبالنسبة للمعلومات المفصلة للؤتمر فهي على هذا الرابط:
http://www.saudieng.org/pm/index.htm


وللجميع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## طالب المعرفة (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ياباشمهندس اليوم بعثت الملخص وانشاءالله يتم قبوله


----------



## arch_hleem (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل المشرف العام

اتقدم اليكم بوافر الشكر 
حيث ان تواصلكم معنا بالبريد الالكتروني وفي منتدانا هذا
كان سببا رئيسا
في علمي بالمؤتمر

ومشاركتي فيه بارسال ملخص ورقة العمل 

اشكرك كل الشكر

ودعائي لك بان يجعل الله جهودكم في موازين حسناتكم

م./ اشرف الكرم


----------



## المهندس الغيور (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن نعرف تفاصيل اكتر على المؤتمر


----------



## faiqmohmed (11 نوفمبر 2006)

تحية طيبة
ممكن نتعرف من السادة السؤولين عن المؤتمر عن عدد المشاركين وعن اقطارهم وعدد البحوث المستلمة لحد الان.ز مع التقدير


----------



## ندى الجيلاوي (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اود السؤال
هل ان المشاركة بالمؤتمر بالبحث فقط ام بالالقاء ايضا اي الحضور مع الشكر


----------



## م/ طارق محمود عبده (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا أخ/ حمد وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## نجيب ليبيا (4 ديسمبر 2006)

أخ شريف أنا أستقبلت منك ***** بضرورة أرسال ملخص البحت علي ***** المؤتمر وأرسلت لهم ***** ولم يأتيني رد الي أن أستقبلت منك ***** جديد يوم 29/11 تخبرني فيه بضرورة أرسال الورقة وبسرعة فهل أرسلها أليك والا كيف


----------



## Erfan Zandy (8 ديسمبر 2006)

Thank you for invitation


----------



## طالب المعرفة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

كذلك انا ارسلت الملخص ولم يصلني رد حتى الان
بالقبول او الرفض


----------



## حمد اللحيدان (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد 

بداية اشكر الجميع على التفاعل الرائع مع المؤتمر الاول لادارة المشاريع والاوراق التي قدمت لهذا المؤتمر من هذا الملتقى خصوصا وكان لها طابع الاثراء على المؤتمر .
الاخوة والاخوات لقد اجتمعت اللجنة العلمية مساء البارحة وسوف ترسل لجميع الباحيثن رسائل تفيدهم بالقبول او عدمه كلي امل ان يصل الجميع تلك الرسائل اما من لم يصل اليه رد خلال الثلاثة ايام القادمة امل ان يرسل للجنة العلمية بذلك او ارسال رسالة الى كاتب هذه السطور .

اخوكم 
مهندس / حمد بن ابراهيم اللحيدان 
نائب رئيس شعبة ادارة المشاريع بالهيئة السعودية للمهندسين


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخونا الفاضل مهندس حمد اللحيدان

وصلني الرد بالقبول

وكنت اود ان استفسر

عن اللغة
حيث كتب في الارشادات التالي:

اللغة
العربية و الإنجليزية هما اللغات المستخدمه في اللقاء و الأوراق العلميه.


فهل يقصد ان تكون الورقة باللغتين أم المقصود

العربية او الانجليزية ؟


مشكورا جدا

معماري/ أشرف الكرم


----------



## abasaleh (11 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## حمد اللحيدان (11 ديسمبر 2006)

نهر النيييل قال:


> اشكرك اخونا الفاضل مهندس حمد اللحيدان
> 
> وصلني الرد بالقبول
> 
> ...





اخي الفاضل معماري اشرف الكرم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بخصوص لغة المؤتمر هي العربية والانجليزية 

وبخصوص البحوث تكتب باللغة التي يجيدها الباحث فهذا متاح لك ولكن ليس بالمعنى الذي اشكل عليك وهو ان تكتب البحث باللغتين . اذ ستقدم بحوث باللغة العربية وبحوث اخرى باللغة الاجليزية لغتي المؤتمر. 
امل ان يكون هذا واضح لكم 
تحياتي

اخوك حمد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم حمد

دمت بكل خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 يناير 2007)

تم تمديد مدة تقديم الاوراق العلمية للمؤتمر الاول لادارة المشاريع

ويمكن ارسال الاوراق العلمية
لمن قبلت اللجنة ملخص الورقة الخاصة بهم 

الى 

نهاية الاسبوع الحالي


اشكركم


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (26 يناير 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 مارس 2007)

للتنويه:

تم فتح باب التسجيل

ارجو التكرم بمشاهدة الموضوع التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=376921#post376921

مشكورين


----------



## نجيب ليبيا (31 مارس 2007)

*تقديم الاوراق العلمية للمؤتمر الاول لادارة المشاريع*

اشكرك اخونا الفاضل مهندس حمد اللحيدان كنت قد أرسلت لكم ملخص ولم يصلني الرد ووصلني ***** منكم بأغلاق باب قبول المشاركات والان تم فتح باب المشاركة من جديد ولكن أعتدر لم أعلم بهدا الا الان حيت كنت في سفر لدينا الرغبة في المشاركة لذا نرجوا منكم توضيح لنا كيف وبسرعة قبل فوات الوقت ونرجوا من أدارة الموقع توفير أقصر طريقة للاتصال بكم ولكي تتم الاستفادة أنشالله


----------



## حازم_حسن (2 أبريل 2007)

نود الاشتراك ممكن تبلغونى عن كيفيه الاشتراك للاهميه


----------



## سارة التميمي (5 أبريل 2007)

اود الاشترك ممكن توضيح كيفية المشاركة ، وهل ممكن الاشترك بالبحث فقط دون الحضور


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

اسأل الله سبحانه تعالى ان ينّور طريقك نحو العلا .


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

thank to you


----------



## أبو آلاء (31 أغسطس 2008)

اخوتي الأعزاء يجب الاهتمام بمثل هذه المواضيع لانها تساعد في اسيقاظ عقولنا 
التي نامت ملء جفونها حتي نلحق بالركب ونعيد لامتنا مجدها التليد...
وشكراً علي الموضوع


----------



## ابوابراهيم خليل (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ما هو اخر يوم


----------

